# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Istanbul HT story (Tayfun Oguzoglu)

## anonymous33

Hi all

I'm glad to be part of this online community.  Thanks all for sharing your stories, you've inspired me to also contribute here.  

In all honesty, I wish I had found this website before I rushed off and did my first HT in March this year.  Now 5 months post op I know much more about hair transplants then I did before.    

No doubt, like so many others before me, I had been naïve and rushed into doing the HT procedure without doing adequate research and without contemplating what the whole experience entails.  

If you are thinking about having a transplant, do adequate research and rather pay a bit more and go with a real specialist such as Dr Feller, Hasson & Wong or Feriduni in Belgium, just to name a few.  I wish I had done!!

Instead I had a bargain £2200 FUE transplant that has left me quite worried, and has so far been an emotional roller coaster, to say the least.  5 months since the procedure I am able to find some acceptance and can and have to take responsibility for the decision I made, stupid as it was.    

I am already thinking of having a corrective procedure, probably with Feriduni some time next year.  

Anyway.. To tell you a bit about my HT journey so far.  I am 34yrs old, a German bloke who has lived in London most of his life.  

I noticed a receding hairline around age 30-then rapid hair loss between ages 32-33yrs.  After reading about FUE transplants in the mainstream media with high profile cases such as Rooney, Ramsey and Costner, I decided to look into options to have treatment myself.  

I identified Turkey, Istanbul to be a place where good HTs are being done at a reasonably affordable rate.  

After doing some research I identified a UK based provider with a referral agent based in London who at the time advertised to be working with Dr Erkan Demirsoy.  Demirsoy's work looked promising and I contacted the referral agent from gethair.co.uk saying that I am interested to have a consultation.  

I met the guy a few weeks later for a meeting and he seemed nice enough, caring, not pushy and the set up gave a professional and a genuine appearance.  

The agent explained that they were not working with Demirsoy any more but instead with an equally (and in his words) 'much more skilled surgeon' called Tayfun Ogozuglu.  The agent was very friendly and seemed genuinely caring, I really trusted they guy and took his word for it.

Weeks and even a couple of months passed and no pushy e-mails or phone calls, which I thought was a good sign that the outfit wasn't a money making racket but a genuine established Hair Transplant company.  

Admittedly doing very little further research, I decided to go ahead, take the plunch and book a Fue hair transplant procedure to be done on 10th March 2014 in Istanbul with the above mentioned organisation.  

I had taken 2 weeks off work and was excited about the prospect of visiting beautiful city and spend 2 weeks there after having transplant done in the first 2 days of my stay.  

£2200 for hotel, fue procedure 3200 grafts (****ing bastards- I learnt only in hindsight that this was way too much for my level of balding)

The air port pick up was great, hotel fancy and comfy.  Met the surgeon on the day of my arrival, seemed professional in a modern hospital and any doubts I might have had were certainly non existent at this point.  I decided to go ahead with the procedure the following day.  

Will continue story asap.. Photos of my journey so far will be posted also.. 

Feel free to feedback, I am particularly interested to hear from others who have had experiences with and the md Tayfun Oguzoglu.. 

Many thanks, 
anonymous33

----------


## Am718

Interesting reading your story. I just had my hair transplant surgery with Dr. Feller last Tuesday August 19, 2014 today is my 7th day after the surgery. Post the swelling stage feeling stiffness in the back of my head. I am happy and satisfied waiting to get the surgical staples removed!! 
I hope you are doing well!!

----------


## anonymous33

Hi am718. 
Thanks for you comment. I'm glad u feel positive about your procedure. I'm sure a fut job must be quite a procedure and recovery a little painful even. With dr feller you were in best hands though. 
I've gotta be honest, 6 months post op I'm feeling I have been negatively affected by transplant. I regret not doing adequate research before I made a decision to have wrk done by tayfun. I'll post some pics soon.

----------


## CaliD

> Hi am718. 
> Thanks for you comment. I'm glad u feel positive about your procedure. I'm sure a fut job must be quite a procedure and recovery a little painful even. With dr feller you were in best hands though. 
> I've gotta be honest, 6 months post op I'm feeling I have been negatively affected by transplant. I regret not doing adequate research before I made a decision to have wrk done by tayfun. I'll post some pics soon.


 anonymous33, can you follow up? What happened since your last post? Several months have past since your last post so I'm curious what happened. Thanks.

----------


## Makepeace

I'm glad I have seen this I have had two fut surgerys. And in December I was going for my final fue transplant. Was looking at London but the cost of turkey seemed to good. I also contacted gethair and they put me through to Dr. Tayfun Oguzoglu £2800 for 2800. I googled all I could fined about gethair and all came good. Now I think I should cancel after reading this

----------


## Paget

Hi anonymus 33
Where is the rest of the story..?
It ends without any information on the procedure.
Have i missed it somewhere..please advise..many thanks

----------


## Makepeace

I was also waiting for a reply but spoke to a few people on here. And was advised not to use this surgeon. But to use a recognised surgeon. But it has gave me enough delays to change to a registered uk surgeon. Funny I went through gethair. And my deposit is paid. So I could still go ahead in theory. And they put me on to this site. But I can't find anything bad really on surgeon just to use a registered surgeon. So that's my plan in the uk as had two surgerys already there.

----------


## Paget

> I was also waiting for a reply but spoke to a few people on here. And was advised not to use this surgeon. But to use a recognised surgeon. But it has gave me enough delays to change to a registered uk surgeon. Funny I went through gethair. And my deposit is paid. So I could still go ahead in theory. And they put me on to this site. But I can't find anything bad really on surgeon just to use a registered surgeon. So that's my plan in the uk as had two surgerys already there.


 Hi Makepeace thanks for your posting, i am now getting confused about which surgeon to go to for FUE procedure. Dr Tayfun Oguzoglu has the five hair restoration recognised qualifications as per the website Gethair based in London UK and works out of a JCI Registered Hospital in Turkey. All the forums talk of only go to a surgeon with the recognised qualifcations which he has?. I am also confused why the original post did not give any detail on their experience apart from a costing issue. There was no message about the procedure or what the result was. So you can see why I am confused. Can you or anyone else advise here thank you.
So as you can see

----------


## Makepeace

I received this to a post I made. Which gave me dealts. My op is December but now considering the uk again.

To directly answer your question, I've heard of Dr. Tayfun and I've seen some cases but I won't go into any details that I've read as that is something you can find on your won quite easily. The bottom line is, there are a few clinics in Turkey that are worth considering and if I were you I'd stick with only IAHRS member clinics since with that you can at least know that they have some level of accountability for their results and the way they treat their patients.

----------


## Paget

> I received this to a post I made. Which gave me dealts. My op is December but now considering the uk again.
> 
> To directly answer your question, I've heard of Dr. Tayfun and I've seen some cases but I won't go into any details that I've read as that is something you can find on your won quite easily. The bottom line is, there are a few clinics in Turkey that are worth considering and if I were you I'd stick with only IAHRS member clinics since with that you can at least know that they have some level of accountability for their results and the way they treat their patients.


  Hi Makepeace, can I ask you why you originally booked up with Dr Tayfun? What made you make a booking with him ahead of the other surgeons available ? His website states he is IAHRS member so again I dont understand the message above which says stick with only IAHRS member... his website states he is. What will you make your decision on now? I assume you have paid some form of deposit if you have already booked up to go? Thanks fOr any updates you post.

----------


## Makepeace

Gethair supplied me the doctor had no clue who he was. My first two ops were in the uk. 
As iahrs 
http://www.iahrs.org/member/
This is the website and he is not on it.
I have paid deposit
But with such a life changing op I want no dealts.
Which I have at present. 
So I'm not sure what to do
Dr reddy in London is who I'm looking at now. But I still have time

----------


## Paget

> Gethair supplied me the doctor had no clue who he was. My first two ops were in the uk. 
> As iahrs 
> http://www.iahrs.org/member/
> This is the website and he is not on it.
> I have paid deposit
> But with such a life changing op I want no dealts.
> Which I have at present. 
> So I'm not sure what to do
> Dr reddy in London is who I'm looking at now. But I still have time


 Hi if you go on to his own website you will see he advertises 5 qualifications one of these shows IAHRS Certificate.
Sorry what do you mean by I want no dealts

----------


## Makepeace

He is ishrs not iahrs. Sorry with dealts meant not 100% sure. But also I cannot find nothing bad. And I have looked it is just down to the iahrs that he is not a member of. But there are surgeons in turkey on the list

----------


## Paget

> He is ishrs not iahrs. Sorry with dealts meant not 100% sure. But also I cannot find nothing bad. And I have looked it is just down to the iahrs that he is not a member of. But there are surgeons in turkey on the list


 Ok thanks, it is all a bit confusing and the not knowing if you are doing the right thing. When will you decide which surgeon to go with. If I can ask you mentioned two ops in London .. who were they with ? and what was the problem afterwards? What will you be having done this time.

----------


## Makepeace

Yes I had two operations not in London but with the hospital group. Near me in England. I had fut first time at 33 years old then again at 36 years old and now I'm going for fue at 38 to finish off. There was no problems except the scar which you won't get with fue. That took two years to fade properly both times, so I could cut my hair short on the back. And about 8 months for the hair to grow fully. Fue is far better. If I was you and it's your first time use one off that list. The surgeon might be good but I'm not 100% sure so I have just messaged gethair with my concerns. I'll let you know what they say

----------


## Paget

Thanks Makepeace, I welcome your update

----------


## Makepeace

Hello Steve,

Thanks for your email.

I understand your concerns and hearing you. Internet is helpful, though, it delivers information which doesn't tell the whole story or wrong, from time to time.

In my email, I will not try to convince you but will write you the facts and the truth behind, and you will decide.

IAHRS is yet another organisation for hair transplant surgeons around the world, just like ISHRS, ASHRS, ESHRS and ABHRS. 
All these organisations accept surgeons by taking them through several exams and assessing their results. All of them are internationally recognised and respected.

Although I find Joe Tillman's researches and comments on forum very useful, I'm being disappointed by the words "I didn't hear good things about that surgeon". Because this also means " I haven't seen anything with my eyes nor met with him, but I'm in relying on someone's words which I cannot actually show any evidence of". Many surgeons spend their years on becoming a good one, including Dr. Tayfun who performs since 1996, and their results are appreciated by becoming valuable members of these organisations.

I believe you would agree with me that not all surgeons have to become members of all organisations in world.
I understand Joe Tillman is recommending IAHRS surgeons, as he is in partnership with two of them from Turkey. You can understand this by reading his comments on forum. 
Those two surgeons were also members of ISHRS previously, but they had been expelled because they were not joining the extraction part. Therefore they "had" to shift into another organisation. For instance, this is one of the major reasons why Dr. Karadeniz (Joe TIllman represents) is not on Hair Restoration forum anymore. He had to leave.

Not all good surgeons have to be on forums either. For instance, we do not participate because forum owners are asking for a lot of money to recommend us and we chose other ways to represent ourselves. For instance, we are the only clinic from Turkey which has an office in UK. And the only clinic with 100% independent reviews on a 3rd party website, whereas on forums, you cannot even comment under a hair transplant case, presented by a surgeon, without their approval. So what happened to transparency?


The famous American Hair surgeon Dr. Lindsey is a member of both and summarises them as follows;

"Both are excellent organizations but serve different functions. The ISHRS, which I joined years ago, does many things including offering educational and research meetings for doctors and their staff's interested in Hair work. I got a grant from them last year to study vascularization of hair grafts.

IAHRS on the other hand is more focused to consumers allowing a forum for educating the patient population of options and allowing doctors to present cases for review. Additionally, doctors can present representative cases for review by the IAHRS staff, and along with letters of recommendation and actual patient interviews by the IAHRS, selected doctors can become recognised for providing quality care."

I hope I could be helpful, and please do not hesitate to ask if you have more questions.

Kind regards,


-

A. Kaan SAKAR 
Country Manager UK


On Tue, Oct 6, 2015 at 12:40 PM, 

Hi I'm just writing about my upcoming operation. I looked into the site the bald truth which you sent me a video link. And now it has gave me some concerns. As they all mention to make sure your surgeon is iahrs registered which my surgeon is not
(Tayfun Oguzoglu)
I asked questions and heard from a doctor in Canada representative joe Tillman leading to believe not to go through with the op. As he had heard not such good things about the surgeon and only use iahrs surgeons.
So now I'm not sure what to do

----------


## Oyster

I'm in touch with gethair since more than a year and had been where you are now. I still couldn't go ahead with it tho as priorities changed, etc. 
A close friend also chose them and I remember him saying they exactly do what they promise and he is still very pleased with the outcome. 

I side with the person you spoke with though, as not all surgeons have to be on iahrs, specially if money is involved. This forum supports only iahrs members if you realised. 
I found this thread and thought it would give you some idea: 
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/threads...-of-the-forums

I had met with gethair representative at their office twice and couldn't find another clinic which has so.

It's a known fact that Joe is affiliated with some doctors, no secret, it's written on his signature even.

----------


## JoeTillman

I was recently made aware of this thread and feel the need to set the record straight. 




> Although I find Joe Tillman's researches and comments on forum very useful, I'm being disappointed by the words "I didn't hear good things about that surgeon". Because this also means " I haven't seen anything with my eyes nor met with him, but I'm in relying on someone's words which I cannot actually show any evidence of". Many surgeons spend their years on becoming a good one, including Dr. Tayfun who performs since 1996, and their results are appreciated by becoming valuable members of these organisations.


 I don't know who started this but my position regarding Dr.Tayfun is that I do not have a position regarding Dr. Tayfun. I do not recall "hearing" anything good OR bad. Maybe there have been some comments somewhere online? Who knows but one thing I do know is that he is not an accepted member of the IAHRS. Does this mean he's bad? Of course not and the IAHRS is not the ONLY requirement that a patient should have for the doctors they consider. The IAHRS is however a great starting point for patients to start their research. 




> I understand Joe Tillman is recommending IAHRS surgeons, as he is in partnership with two of them from Turkey. You can understand this by reading his comments on forum.


 I represent no one except myself. I work with doctors that happen to be IAHRS members. I have never been in partnership with two doctors in Turkey. I have only ever worked with one, Dr. Emre Karadeniz. 




> Those two surgeons were also members of ISHRS previously, but they had been expelled because they were not joining the extraction part.


 This is a lie. If one were to visit the ISHRS website they would see that Dr. Karadeniz is not only still a member of the ISHRS he is one of the organizers of the upcoming ISHRS FUE workshop in Istanbul on April 1,2,3. 

You can see his listing here...

http://www.ishrs.org/physician-searc...ures_value=All

And the ISHRS workshop information is here where you can see Dr. K as a faculty member.

http://ishrsfueworkshopistanbul2016.com/#speakers

Furthermore, if one were to look at the entire list of doctors in Turkey that are members of the ISHRS almost all of them do not take part in FUE extraction as the representative of Gethair.com stipulates as being why Dr. Karadeniz was "expelled" from the ISHRS. This is all a complete fabrication.




> For instance, this is one of the major reasons why Dr. Karadeniz (Joe TIllman represents) is not on Hair Restoration forum anymore. He had to leave.


 Another fabrication. Dr. Karadeniz left a particular forum because he wanted to distance himself from certain actions and policies that were being force upon him, doctor extraction not being one of them as Dr. Karadeniz is one of the ONLY doctors in the entire country of Turkey that DOES perform all of the FUE extractions himself. So there are two lies in that statement. Dr. Karadeniz was not removed and he does do all FUE extraction himself. The proof is online showing his voluntary leave and if it is no longer online then I have screenshots of the announcement.

Dr. Lindsey's quote is absolutely correct. The ISHRS serves to educate doctors. The IAHRS serves to educate consumers. The ISHRS has no real barrier to acceptance as it serves to educate and share information among doctors. The IAHRS does in fact have barriers to entry as it serves to not only educate consumers but PROTECT them as well by arming them with information (as I do) and by screening doctors that have a baseline of ethics and performance. 

I'd like for the representative of Gethair to stop misrepresenting me and and Dr. Karadeniz. In the end, it doesn't really affect me personally but it is misleading patients if he has continued to spread such misinformation.

----------


## wannamyhairback

hi all, sad to hear you are not satisfied with the operation, but i do want to see your current sutuation as i am planinng to go with Tayfun Oguzoglu in december , looking forward to hear you

----------


## nk1990

new here but also trying to find out info on dr tayfun

im assuming this guys a troll either attempting to discredit him, or just plainly chatting rubbish!

He has put up no pics and ended his story short with no evidence, either that or 5 months in he went through late shedding? his hair has now grown back and hes done one!

Either way he's a knob for leaving a half ass story like this, qutie annoying really!

----------


## Stevedawg18

Hi, read through this thread and quick summary.  Don't go to Turkey and get a cheap FUE transplant. Save yourself the heart ache. Beyond that Turkey's government is becoming more and more like Iran, don't spend your money there and support that. Steer clear and go to a reputable clinic.

----------


## nk1990

> Hi, read through this thread and quick summary.  Don't go to Turkey and get a cheap FUE transplant. Save yourself the heart ache. Beyond that Turkey's government is becoming more and more like Iran, don't spend your money there and support that. Steer clear and go to a reputable clinic.


 
Why do you say that? Have you been with poor results, from what I can gauge turkey probably has among the best surgeons for hair restoration.

Please back up what you said. Plus there are loads of people who go turkey with great results, if it was all doom and gloom and heartache we would here testimonies from those affected on forums.

Harley Street clinic have said no for myself advanced hair studio didn't seem to have a clue and have said yes. 

Need to visit some other clinics for an accurate verdict but I havent seen a lot of results/reviews for UK clinics except Shane Warne posted all around advanced hair studio

----------


## Oyster

> Why do you say that? Have you been with poor results, from what I can gauge turkey probably has among the best surgeons for hair restoration.
> 
> Please back up what you said. Plus there are loads of people who go turkey with great results, if it was all doom and gloom and heartache we would here testimonies from those affected on forums.
> 
> Harley Street clinic have said no for myself advanced hair studio didn't seem to have a clue and have said yes. 
> 
> Need to visit some other clinics for an accurate verdict but I havent seen a lot of results/reviews for UK clinics except Shane Warne posted all around advanced hair studio


 Definitely agreed.

Some surgeons in Turkey have more international qualifications than others in Europe. For me, that has a meaning.

I think what confuses people is that for a reason, they think it's the Country itself doing the operation, not the people in the operation room.

I also believe the guy who started this thread is just trying to discredit Dr Tayfun.
No follow-ups, no photos, only 5 months?, and actually no bad words about the clinic or him, plain grumbling. Not serious.

----------


## Stevedawg18

Well I agree there are exceptions, it's just the amount threads I see that begin with I went to Istanbul to get a FUE hair transplant...... and I almost can guess the rest. Usually ends with this has been a nightmare, disaster, etc. I've seen good results from a couple Turkish doctors but on the whole probably better to not go to Turkey. 

What if something goes wrong, is a Doctor half way around the world going to help you? Will you have any legal standing in Turkey, would you trust their legal system?  I sure as hell wouldn't.

Seems people want the solution that's too good to be true.  A cheap FUE megasession transplant, in reality that might be the worse thing you could possibly do. It's going to deplete your donor zone to the point where if you have poor growth, which is fairly likely, there's not a lot that can be done to fix it.  I am truly grateful I didn't go this route but could have ended up doing it too had I been researching now.

----------


## nk1990

> hi all, sad to hear you are not satisfied with the operation, but i do want to see your current sutuation as i am planinng to go with Tayfun Oguzoglu in december , looking forward to hear you


 did you go with them then? results?

----------


## Jjay122

> I've heard of Dr. Tayfun and I've seen some cases but I won't go into any details that I've read as that is something you can find on your won quite easily.


 If he could find them quite easily why would he be asking here. And if you knew anything useful why the hell wouldnt you just say it. What a dick...

----------

